# Variable speed pulley bushings



## pineyfolks (May 31, 2013)

Has anyone used the plastic bushings in their vari-speed pulleys? If so are they any good, or is a temp fix? Or can I just bore them and put brass bushings in. Someone point me in the right direction please.


----------



## Tony Wells (May 31, 2013)

I've seen it done both ways on a couple of things, an Enco bp clone, and a Startrite automatic bandsaw. I believe they brass didn't last as long, and was very noisy when freshly done, and even worse when it started to wear, and on the mill, the plastic was pretty quiet all the way until it wore enough to need bushing again. This was in a jobshop, where the use was daily on both. I think the right plastic would be my choice. I hate noise. I don't think it lasts as long, but it's definitely quieter.


----------



## 8ntsane (May 31, 2013)

I have often wondered if a brass replacement bushing would be better. Reading Tony,s post, I guess not.
Ok then, this leads to the next question, what is the proper plastic? Could a bushing from delrin be used, or is those bushings made of something special? I ask because my mill has the vari-speed head, and I know that one of these days Im going to need a replacement. My mill is a Induma, and they folded up a few years ago.

Just wondered what the options are? Being brass isn't a good choice.:thinking::shrugs:  I suppose Im lucky the plastic bushing has held up well for me, maybe over lubeing the machine has helped make it live.


----------

